# Rick Clunn ETI Orion Crankbaits



## cavman138 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone might have some Rick Clunn ETI Orion crankbaits laying around. Specifically in the 4 and 5 sizes in caramel sundae, color 18 in pic. I have had the best luck with this lure this time of year in this lake that I have access to. You can read my recent fishing report, I caught 13+ fish on the same lure. I only have 1 in that color left and it is the 4 size. 

If you don't have any, do you know of any crankbaits that resemble these baits the closest?


----------



## 200racing (Nov 13, 2011)

sounds like its time to find a replacement.
you can paint any bait to look like that. what you need to match is depth and retrieve woble.
take detailed measurements of the bill and weight and see if it has a wide or narrow woble and if it rattles or not.
you could go as far as making a template of the bill and carring it to a place with large selection and see if you find a match
barlows tackle has lure paint and supplies.


----------

